# Swimming area for Dogs in the GTA?



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey all, being the proud owner of a water loving chocolate lab, I'm in search of a water source for swimming! He's just 1 yr 1month old, but very well trained (thanks to me! LOL)

We do have an in ground pool, but it's not quite enough room for him to swim around and we don't want him in there 24/7 because he could scratch and damage the vinyl liner.

On Friday I took my little guy to the Stouffville Reservoir on a recommendation of a co-worker who lives there. Unfortunately most of the reservoir was surrounding by old arrowhead roots, and the only area for the dog to enter was close to the dam, so I limited his swim time (much to his disappointment)

I was told by another co-worker that I should goto the Vivian Forest, entering from either the top or bottom where McCowan ends. around Vivian Road.


Does anyone have any other suggestions? I don't want to goto the beaches in toronto because I want an area where I can let him off leash without worry of by-law. Or where it is very common for people to break that rule (so I can hide in the crowd lol)

This is just one of those times I consider buying a cottage before a house! lol


any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

went to the vivian forest today, Was absolutely fantastic, there is a larger pond that is naturally fed. And lots of streams. There must have been about 10 other Lab's out there when I got there, and most left shortly after and a few more showed up as I was leaving. Very popular spot for dog lovers. Just a heads up that there are horseback riders that also use the trails so be warned about dogs and horses if you're not sure of yours! I wish I took some pictures, but I was dripping sweat from the heat today up there for some reason...Might be going back tomorrow if it doesn't rain


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

There is a dog area at Cherry Beach (Lake Ontario), just to the west of the parking lot. Lots of swimming puppies - good for a hot day where you can't get away somewhere else.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Chris S said:


> There is a dog area at Cherry Beach (Lake Ontario), just to the west of the parking lot. Lots of swimming puppies - good for a hot day where you can't get away somewhere else.


Yeah, I knew about the toronto lake ontario beaches, the problem is I don't prefer to go downtown because I live around bayview/401 so it's more of a pain to get downtown than it is to drive north.

also I worry about the threats for my dog with the constant attacks on dog areas with things put in water bowls, or in the sand.


----------

